

Chapter Summaries of Geeks Bearing Gifts by Ted Nelson - omouse
http://geeks-bearing-gifts.com/gbgContents.html

======
omouse
These are just summaries but contain some interesting quotable thoughts:

 _Many tekkies think all structure is hierarchical, and have arranged not to
see any other kinds._

 _people are told that organizing hierarchically is "thinking logically",
though it means cutting many connections and associations to select a few.
Many technical people believe this is correct and necessary. However,
essayists work differently._

 _The universe officially begins on Jan 1, 1970 (when Unix time kicks off--
now the official timing system of most of the computer world.)_

 _The PARC guys are first to have bit-mapped screens with pretty fonts, which
electrifies all the visitors. They dismiss the Engelbart and Xanadu notions of
connection and instead go after appearance._

